# Tragic airport accident during snow plowing operations...



## TGS Inc. (Aug 17, 2010)

A corporate plane hit one of the snow plow vehicles at a Russian airport. They are blaming the snow plow driver / operator for the accident.

http://www.cnn.com/2014/10/23/business/russia-total-plane-crash/index.html?hpt=hp_t4


----------



## Blizzard1980 (Dec 27, 2012)

TGS Inc.;1852577 said:


> A corporate plane hit one of the snow plow vehicles at a Russian airport. They are blaming the snow plow driver / operator for the accident.
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2014/10/23/business/russia-total-plane-crash/index.html?hpt=hp_t4


Well, thats another "accident" by russians just like plane with top military officials from Poland. Where do you see snow on ground in vidoe? Driver claimed to be confused and lost in snow when it happened. They should get their crap right. Just like new ebola victim in NYC who claimed to be isolated from public in his apartment but went out bowling. "F-it, i got ebola, lets bowl."


----------



## Citytow (Sep 21, 2014)

nikoli vodka mishaps...........there is no blood alcohol content limit there , its a dang free for all

perhaps THE FUNNIEST EVER


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

15 minutes could save you more on car insurance !!!!
I read that dash cams are popular in Russia because there is so much fraud. people purposely cause accidents to collect money


----------



## GMC Driver (Sep 9, 2005)

Blizzard1980;1852690 said:


> Where do you see snow on ground in video?


First thing I noticed - no snow in any of the video shot. Not a conspiracy theorist, but French oil tycoon's plan goes down on Russian soil and they're blaming a snowplow?


----------

